# معلومة يجب ان يعرفها الجميع عن سيارات نيسان صني التي تباع في السعودية



## ابوسهل الجديد (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قررت يوم الأثنين الموافق 7/7/1433هـ شراء سيارة نيسان صني وذلك بعد جولة على معارض الرياض في حي النسيم وقد وقع اختياري على سيارة نيسان صني وذلك بسبب مواصفاتها الجيدة(ناقل حركة الي-نوافذ امامية كهرباء وغيرة من المواصفات) وكذلك السعر المناسب الذي وجدته وهو 41000 ريال شامل اللوحة والإستمارة والتأمين وذلك مقارنة بعدد من السيارت ذات الحجم نفسه سواء يابانية او كورية او هندية او صينية.ولكن حدثت المفاجأة عندما تم اختيار السيارة ورغبت في الإطلاع على السيارة من الداخل وكذلك رؤية المحرك وكتابة رقم تعريف السيارة وذلك عندما قرأت اللوحة الموجود داخل السيارة والتي تكون على جسم السيارةخلف باب السائق وهي ان السيارة تم تصنيعها من قبل شركة رينولتا-سامسونق (renaul-samsung)-في كوريا وليست من صناعة شركة نيسان .وعليه فقد تراجعت عن شراء السيارة وذهبت لابحث في النت عن معلومات عن هذه السيارة ووجد نفس شكل السيارة تباع في الهند وكذلك دول أخرى ولكن لم يكتب على السيارة من الخارج نيسان وحتى لم يوضع عليها علامة شركة نيسان وانما علامة تختلف كلياً.وهذا رابط للإطلاع على السيارة المذكورة وتقبلوا تحياتي
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Samsung_Motors


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
او ان اشير الى موديل السيارات التي وجدت انه تنطبيق عليها هذه الحالة هي موديل 2011و2012
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## 2030 (16 يونيو 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي 
للعلم بأن السيارة كورية الصنع وهذه الموديلات تباع ايضا في سلطنة عمان


----------



## altemssah (8 يوليو 2012)

تويوتا كورولا - تايوان
نيسان صني - كوريا 
شيفروليه - كوريا ( دايو )
فولكسفاجن جيتا - البرازيل
فورد فيوجن - بلجيكا
كامري - استراليا
كابريس - استراليا
رينو - كافة الموديلات - كوريا 
نيسان التيما ماكسيما بايثفايندر - امريكا 
---------------------------- و غيرها الكثير مما يردنا ليس نفس بلد المنشأ المهم علامة تجاريه عالميه تكفل منتجاتها من حيث اتت و لا يهم بلد التصنيع 
(( ازيدك من الشعر بيت اكبر مصانع مرسيدس بالعالم موجودة بالصين اكبر مصنع بي ام دبليو موجود بالصين - اكبر مصنع فولكسفاجن خارج المانيا موجود في الصين ))
يعني اشتريها اليوم وهي كورية احسن ما تشتريها بكرة نيجيريا :59: الحق نفسك :10:


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (1 أغسطس 2012)

تعقيب على الأخ altemssah
الرجاء قراءة الموضوع بتمعن لتفهم ما اقصد وهو 1-ان السيارة لم تصنع من قبل شركة نيسان حيث كتب على باب السيارة من الداخل ان السيارة صنعت من قبل شركة رينو-سامسونق 
2- السيارة تباع في دول اخرى بأسم smوليست صني ولم يكتب عليه صني او نيسان بينما التي تباع عندنا مكتوب عليها نيسان صني بينما هي sm رينو سامسونق ويمكنك الرجوع الى الرابط الموجود في المقال لتفهم


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (7 سبتمبر 2012)

يوجد اتحاد بين شركه نيسان وشركه رينو لذلك ليس غريب ان يتم تصنيع احد موديلات نيسان بواسطته رينو


----------

